# Looking for hot pink clear Colored Poly Bags



## thesassywife (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey there!

I'd like to order some poly bags to package my shirts in... Do any of you know where I could order 'hot pink clear poly bags'? 

Thanks!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Go to ebay.com and use the keywords 'pink poly bag' and you will see a whole bunch of 'em.


----------

